# Saturday Fishing 2 available



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello everyone! A co-worker and myself are planning to go wade fishing this weekend down in Galveston. We wade due to not having a boat, but if someone would like us to split fuel and bait cost for a day of fishing, let us know and we will join you. Planning to be down there early Saturday morning and can meetup in Galveston. Thanks!


----------



## 2tall (Jan 20, 2006)

PM sent


----------

